# african mantid nymphs



## chrisboy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

how much should i feed it daily? as its the size of my thumbnail :?


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2007)

Several fruit flies every other day.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't make two of the same posts in two different forums.


----------

